# Hello!



## Snowmaus (Apr 11, 2011)

Long time lurker here!

I'm Snowmaus, and I've only been a mouse owner for about a year now, give or take a month or two. I really love these little critters, they are such sweet animals. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find a breeder in my area for a soundly bred mouse and bought some from the local petstore. I've had great luck for the most part with this. My colony is thus;

Harvey is the smallest maus (and the youngest/newest) but I expect him to get big because of the yellow in his genetics. He has gray brindling and is a beautiful little maus. He is a timid little maus and because he's so new we dont know much about him! He seems to be very shy and timid, preferring to hide and sleep rather than investigate anything. 

Lieutenant is the first maus I have ever owned. He is the. sweetest. creature. This maus is B.I.G big, however, I dont think he's obese. He loves attention and will come out to play whenever given the opportunity. He's also the tank's Nanny Maus, and takes care of the new and the timid mice. He is yellow and white.

Bruce is also a new maus. We adopted him from what we assume was a family with small children. He's very, very tame and quite sweet. He hangs out with the sub mice (Tony, Gage, and Harvey) and will often jump into the path of the more aggressive mice to spare the more fearful mice. It's the damnedest thing. He is taupe (grayish brown) and white.

Cockroach is kind of a nickname, as he's really named Judas. He's loud, in your face, fast, and crazy. He bullies, though he's not the worst in the cage, and he's a showoff. We're still taming him (he's gentle when in your hand but can be a bitch to catch and is quite afraid of TEH HAND) but he's better than he was. He is 'black' though, he's not true black.

Captain is the aggressor. He also happens to be the matriarch. So he's constantly throwing his weight around. I suspect he's also a bullymaus, which means that he attacks others not only to show who is boss. He nips so hard others bleed at times. However, once out he's a crazy little sweetheart. We call him Adventure maus because he's always the first to investigate anything and everything. He's very dark gray and white.

Royce is a black and white beautiful mouse. When we first got him, he was just called Newmaus because we couldn't think of anything to call him. He was a total mystery during his initiation phase, and because of that we named him after a rather mysterious character, Royce. When his personality emerged, we realized it was a fit. He's a BIG BOY, mentally, and one of the most beautiful mice I've ever seen I wish I had drawn him with the other side of his face showing. His beauty is second only to Lieutenant. He's a pushy maus, and also quite timid with people.

Tony is another adopted maus. He is very lightning fast, and very untamed. He needs much more time. He also recently injured his leg (we think by fighting with the bully mice- or jumping off of something too high) and has really been struggling with the leg. He never sits still when he's out of the tank, but he really is a sweetheart with the other adopted mice, often grooming and cuddling with Gage and seeking out Bruce's company before he became handicapped himself. He is gray and white.

Gage is another adopted maus and he was crippled when we got him. We suspect that he suffered a fall and was "uninteresting" because of his injury and that's why his previous owners put him up for adoption. We instantly fell in love with him, even though his coat is in various states of neglect. His fur is satiny and he's also got a long coat. He has limited mobility with his back legs. He's also a darling creature. Doesn't bite, and will use you for balance when he grooms himself in your hand. he's a lovely, wonderful creature. He's a black and white long haired satin mouse.

They are all girl mice, but we kind of ignore that. :/

So, erm, yes! That's a lengthy hello from me. Glad to be here finally. I've been consulting this forum for every big (and small) issue that's cropped up and am glad to finally be a member.

-Snow


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to you and all of your mousies!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------

